# The quicker picker upper



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

I got tired of people leaning on and over my track and stressing out the table legs to retrieve de slotted cars.
Found these at my friendly neighborhood hardware store:

http://hand-tools.hardwarestore.com/21-399-precision-measuring-tools/pick-up-tool-297812.aspx

The work well.I bought 4,and will cut a slot so there is one for each drivers station.

Handy for those days when we're just turning laps and no one is marshalling.And smaller then some of these others I have seen.

What do you guys use?????

Mike


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

I use extendable magnets,like what Mac Tools and Snap-On sell,only cause i got a 1/2 dozen of them laying around from my old wrench twisting days :thumbsup:


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

Got one in the garage, but gotta think those claws are not to paint friendly.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Tycoarm said:


> Got one in the garage, but gotta think those claws are not to paint friendly.


Yeah,good point.I was thinking the same thing.

I have too look around and see what Ive got lying around.Maybe some silicone rubber tubing over the jaws would work.

Mike


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

I knew a guy who took old speaker magnets and screwed them to old broom handles,they worked pretty good as car retrievers,Mike knowing your other sideline,lol,figured you might have the odd old blown speaker kicking around  :wave:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Tycoarm said:


> Got one in the garage, but gotta think those claws are not to paint friendly.



Would have to agree, especially on customs. I had something similar back in the day when I worked on my own 1:1 cars, did great grabbing that screw, bolt or nut that I always dropped. rr :thumbsup:


----------

